# Portion size for homemade cooking?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

I want to switch from dry kibble to homemade food but I don't have any veterinarian that suggests that or that can advise me.

Can I have your recipes and measurement for how much you use of everything (meat, veggies, supplements) for one serving? 

I have no idea on how to start


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

This book is really good:

DR. BECKER'S REAL FOOD FOR HEALTHY DOGS AND CATS *4TH* EDITION - SIMPLE HOMEMADE FOOD

That may help you out in the switch to a healthier diet for your dog!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Home Made, DIY Dog, Cat Food Recipes - Grain Free for the Health of Your Dog, Cat 
I find her basic recipe is very interchangeable, and good.


----------

